# Stupidest things you've ever heard



## Get-dancing (Oct 12, 2007)

-


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 12, 2007)

'Chuck Norris jokes aren't funny anymore'


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 12, 2007)

" custurd is made when you curse at musturd bottles"


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, I have one that I actually heard some kid my age say X3

"A bullet just travelling through the air will cause it to mushroom"


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 12, 2007)

i don't even know what that means...


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 12, 2007)

"normal people don't wear pants!" <-- managed to get an idiot preppie kid to say this one after frustrating her by running circles around her stupidity ^^


----------



## Esplender (Oct 12, 2007)

"Kurt Cobain is a guitar virtuoso"


----------



## ADF (Oct 12, 2007)

"Shutit lah or I'll burst you"

From Chav to bus driver after being kicked off for antisocial behaviour.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 12, 2007)

"I heard you're having an art contest.  Will you draw me an entry for it?"


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Oct 12, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> "I heard you're having an art contest.  Will you draw me an entry for it?"



LOOOL XD Ok, that is so the most stupid thing ever said so far =p *roflmao*


----------



## Surgat (Oct 12, 2007)

-"Slippery slope arguments are never fallacious."  

-There's foxes and rabbits around where I live. Out walking the dog, on some trails, there were clusters of bits of rabbit fur at various places. My father was talking about it one day, and I asked him "are they shedding?" 
:/


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 12, 2007)

STORY TIME!


The Cranberry Story-Part 1


I was with my friend Ian and our Friend Andrea when the Fourth Harry Potter film came out. I'm not a huge fan, but a fan enough to want to see the movie opening night. Well, it was just before Thanksgiving. I'm also a vegetarian. Andrea didn't know this. Well, she found out and started questioning me.

"Can you have Turkey?"
"No, it's meat. It comes from an animal."
"Can you have Ham?"
"No, it comes from a pig. An animal."
"Wow. You can't eat anything. No ham, turkey, Cranberry Sauce."



I spent the next ten minutes explaining to a college student why Cranberrys are fruit, and how fruit is different then meat. It ended with 'Never mind Andrea."




The Cranberry Story-Part 2

Almost two years had passed. I've been telling the "Cranberry Story" to everyone. Including my friend Ryan, who had never met Andrea. Me, Ian, and everyone who was there at the time had taken to referring Andrea by her new nickname, Cranberry. Well, it was ACen, and we were standing in the registration line together. Andrea comes up to me and says "Hi"

"Hey, Andrea, this is my friend Ryan. Ryan, this is the infamous 'Cranberry'"

"I AM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT!!!!!"


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 12, 2007)

" Im gonna go to the moon and p**s on it."
" DUde... you do that and you'll die."
" Says who?"
" Well ive got it on good authority that theres no air on the moon...."
" Who said that?"
"  Well lets see... NASA, and im sure many world renouned scientist can confirm theres no air on the moon"
" B*****t. Theres air on the moon and im going to go there with out a suit."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
That was from a total idiot from my ROTC class.


----------



## Stockton (Oct 12, 2007)

One of my old teachers used to post the dumb things his students said up on the classroom walls. I don't remember many, but some of them were pretty amazing in how dumb they were.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 12, 2007)

I liked these too:

3rd Edition D&D:
"Goddamn, Psionics are overpowered.  Look it this power: 'steal feat.'  It's so ridiculous."
". . . why the hell would you want to steal someone's feet?"

<Friend of mine (Stimpy) playing Ikaruga.  Another friend's (Gideon's) Dad walks in>
Gideon's Dad: "Wow, is that the new game from the Orient?
Gideon: "Yes!  It came here on one of our FASTEST clipper ships, along with a rich load of SILKS and SPICES!"

"Hi, this is Muhammed."
"Oh wow!  Are you a Habib?"
"A. . . what?"
"A Habib!  Are you from Habibiland?"
". . . WHAT?"

<Playing a cheap trivial pursuit knockoff>
Q: "What are igneous rocks made of?"
A: "Fire."
Player: ". . . WHAT?"


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 12, 2007)

'im charging my lazers'


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 12, 2007)

"I hate seventh graders." "YOU USED TO BE ONE"
..........what kind of an arguement is that? Especially from the sadistic girl who actually beats the shit out of them.
And plus, it's practically a sentence fragment. So...what....if I used to be one...then...what?


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 12, 2007)

A year or so ago, my sister and I saw Brokeback Mountain, and we both thought it was boring. I think I was 13 at the time and she was 20. 

So later I was talking to my friend, who was 12 at the time.

Me: So my sister and I watched Brokeback Mountain, and I thought it was pretty boring.
Her: Well you're just too immature for it, so you don't really get it.
Me: My sister thought it was boring too. :/
Her: Well you're still too immature to get it because they had sex!
Me: ......


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 12, 2007)

[19:38] oo_snoozer_oo: that one chick, named....sheannin or something....I could be wrong though.
[19:38] chocolate_is_my_universe: shainna and dont call me a chick
[19:39] oo_snoozer_oo: why not? last time I checked you were of the girl variety.
[19:40] chocolate_is_my_universe: chick is a rude term kittycat girl
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Eevee (Oct 12, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> -"Guns kill people."


Last time I checked!



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> And plus, it's practically a sentence fragment.


Er.  No, it's not.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 12, 2007)

"Microsoft sucks, Xbox is hell better"
and also
"Marathon (Bungie's old trilogy) is gay, who ever made it is shit."

A group of idiot Halo/Xbox fantards at my school.


----------



## Sean Cross (Oct 12, 2007)

In high school, I remember the following happening. To set it up, there were a bunch of dumb 7th/8th graders doing stupid stuff around campus, and we were eating lunch nearby.

One of the kids was about to throw away some fries that were on a plate.

"No! Don't do that! Feed it to the black people!"

(Someone who was sitting with me) "Stop being racist!"

"We're not being racist, we're being anti-racist, because we're feeding the black people!"

(Some moron) "There aren't enough black people here. We need more black people..."

...


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 12, 2007)

"Why don't you sue?"

This was from a girl who was listening to her friend complain about having to wear a uniform at work.  And no, I don't think she was aware of how ironic that statement was.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Oct 12, 2007)

"But I do have the soul of (insert fantastical creature here)!  Why don't you believe me?  Are you some kind of moron!?"


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 13, 2007)

"THIS IS SICK AND DISGUSTING. THIS SHOULD BE CONSIDERED ANIMAL ABUSE ARGHHH PEOPLE SUCK."

Said someone commenting a picture of a snake eating a dead rat.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooooh...what fun! :3 A thread where I can piece together tons of things morons around Utah here have said.

-"Black, Native Americans, and everyone but Whites and Asians got their skin colors by being cursed by god!"

-Some person marked a Wreath in the shape of the peace symbol as a sign of the Devil

-"You're going to Oklahoma? But...there's volcanic activity in Oklahoma!"

X3 I'll have more along the way


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 13, 2007)

Standing at reception in a British hotel, having just made a reservation to come back in a week's time.

Receptionist: "Can you please fax confirmation of your booking to us, please?"

WTF? I'm standing right in front of you, having just finished making the booking...

A colleague later suggested I should have asked to use *their* fax machine to fax confirmation back to themselves


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 13, 2007)

Standing in line at airport security in L-, USA, about to go through the screening machine.

Me: "Shall I take my boots off so you can inspect them?" (thinking to speed things up and be helpful)
TSA: "No, that won't be necessary sir, go on through."

Go through screening machine and got scanned.

TSA: "Can you remove your boots sir?"

Arrgghh....!


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 13, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... People kill people with guns. If that counts as guns killing people then I didn't fail my English SAT, my pencil did.


----------



## Oni (Oct 13, 2007)

Being a firearm owner myself, I can tell you that the damage a bullet has done usually is the cause of someone's death.

Get the bullets(cartridges) off the streets, not the guns!

Although yes, usually a person with a gun and an intent to kill is a deadly combination.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 13, 2007)

"PS3 costs more so it must be better than 360 or Wii"

In other words this person thought that if A is more expensive than B it should automatically mean it's better.


----------



## Oni (Oct 13, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> "PS3 costs more so it must be better than 360 or Wii"
> 
> In other words this person thought that if A is more expensive than B it should automatically mean it's better.


lol I am one of those people who says, "oh it's sony, so it must be better!"


----------



## webkilla (Oct 13, 2007)

stupidest thing i've ever heard? objectivism... nuff said


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 13, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Being a firearm owner myself, I can tell you that the damage a bullet has done usually is the cause of someone's death.
> 
> Get the bullets(cartridges) off the streets, not the guns!
> 
> Although yes, usually a person with a gun and an intent to kill is a deadly combination.


A gun is a tool. It's not sentient, it cannot make it's own choices, it has no say it what it's used for.
There is a reason why the Shooter goes to gaol and not the Gun.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 13, 2007)

"geting lost is what got me lost,there is a there were i was at,were i was at"


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 13, 2007)

Got some new'ens:
-"Circumsision helps it grow better." (Actually it stops it growing as big as it could.)
-"Im not drunk." (My cousin half an hour ago.)
-"The Beatles suck."


----------



## Melo (Oct 13, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> i don't even know what that means...



Bullets mushroom on impact, not while traveling through the air.



			
				an idiot said:
			
		

> The DS has a better library of games than the PS2.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 13, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> No... People kill people with guns. If that counts as guns killing people then I didn't fail my English SAT, my pencil did.


Does deadly neurotoxin not kill people?

It's an interesting construct I wouldn't mind exploring, but knowing that you're deliberately trying to inject semantic wankery for political gain is disheartening.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> A gun is a tool. It's not sentient, it cannot make it's own choices, it has no say it what it's used for.
> There is a reason why the Shooter goes to gaol and not the Gun.


"X did Y" doesn't necessarily imply choice.  "I tripped."  "I failed."  "I cut myelf."  "This pen doesn't write well."  "My computer sucks."  "His car flipped."


----------



## Oni (Oct 13, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use adjectives for reasons. Rather than using an action verb when saying "guns kill people", one could use a state of being verb and an adjective by saying "guns are deadly".

When a person attempts to teach and they confuse others with poor wording, that person should not be teaching. I've learned from a few teachers who should have just gone back to their homelands to teach successfully. (poor university classes)


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 13, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a gun killed a person without anyone pulling the trigger it would be an accident. If a person pulled the trigger it would be murder. Same goes for a hammer, poison, toothpicks, and toilet seats... Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## sedric (Oct 13, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> <Friend of mine (Stimpy) playing Ikaruga.  Another friend's (Gideon's) Dad walks in>
> Gideon's Dad: "Wow, is that the new game from the Orient?
> Gideon: "Yes!  It came here on one of our FASTEST clipper ships, along with a rich load of SILKS and SPICES!"


That. Is. BRILLIANT



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> -"The Beatles suck."


The quality of the Beatles is hardly an objective fact though is it? I know, they had quite the impact on the progress of music, but speaking personally I don't think they were such godlike geniuses that _nobody_ else could've done it. I think these were developments that were bound to come sooner or later, they just happened to be the men to do it at the time. As to whether their output is worthy of recognition in itself, it's a question of many things, most of them to do with the listener's cultural background (would you expect someone steeped in the tradition of joujouka for instance to be impressed by the Beatles?)


----------



## CodArk2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I worked at Wendy's for a while when i was in high school, and was asked all kinds of stupid questions...

#1
Lady: Hi, i was wondering if i could have one of those 99 cent burgers?
Me:  ok, do you know which one you want?
Lady: yeah, i want the double stack burger
Me: ok, and will that be all?
Lady: yes, but i want to make sure i have enough, how many cents is a 99 cent burger?
Me:   uh...99 cents...

#2
Guy: Hey, can i get one of those bacon cheeseburgers without the bacon or cheese?

#3
*guy walks into wendy's and stares at menu board for a few seconds* Hey, can i get a big mac?
Me: no, we dont have them here
Guy: what about a whopper? er*he snaps his fingers* a jumbo jack!
Me: this...is a wendy's*points at giant wendy's sign behind me*...we don't have any of those here...
Guy: well...can i get a taco
Me: this....is...a....WENDY"S! not a taco bell! please look at the menu...
Guy: can i get.... a frosty with a big whopper?
Me: >.<


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 13, 2007)

"I'd like a cheeseburger, hold the cheese..."


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 17, 2007)

Anti Gay Group at my school- "The Center for Disease Control is not a valid source for statistics regard aids and homosexuals."


So... Kirk Cameron knows more about gays and the spread of STDs then the Center of Disease Control. That's what I learned today!


----------



## adambomb (Oct 17, 2007)

how do i mine for fish?


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Oct 17, 2007)

"We hate the sin not the sinner" So you shun them why? "because we can't have them infecting our communities."


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> If a gun killed a person without anyone pulling the trigger it would be an accident. If a person pulled the trigger it would be murder. Same goes for a hammer, poison, toothpicks, and toilet seats... Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


Nowhere in "guns kill people" is anything implied about intent.  Any implication either way is motivated entirely by politics.  Hammers pound nails, scissors cut paper, and guns kill people -- but they do not murder people.



			
				lobosabio said:
			
		

> "I'd like a cheeseburger, hold the cheese..."


I've had to ask this before, at a place that had a cheeseburger on the menu but no regular burger.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

Alabama man from south park..or that chinese food lady from dude wheres my car X3


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 17, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Nowhere in "guns kill people" is anything implied about intent.  Any implication either way is motivated entirely by politics.  Hammers pound nails, scissors cut paper, and guns kill people -- but they do not murder people.



If you say that, you must say 'Everything kills people'. Because hammers kill people. Scissors kill people. Corn kills people. Air kills people. And yes, even Water kills people.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

so do people


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> If you say that, you must say 'Everything kills people'. Because hammers kill people. Scissors kill people. Corn kills people. Air kills people. And yes, even Water kills people.


And when any of these things happen, I would be entirely grammatically correct in saying so.  If an anvil fell on my foot, I would say the anvil broke my foot.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 17, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if some guy shot you you'd look at him and say 'Your gun killed me!'


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

No.  I also wouldn't say "the sky is blue" -- it may be true, but it is hardly a priority thought in my mind.

Of course, if he killed me, I doubt I would have much comment to make at all.


----------



## AnonymousWithaBrain (Oct 17, 2007)

Tarrock said:
			
		

> 'Chuck Norris jokes aren't funny anymore'



"When Chuck Norris does push-ups, he doesn't push him self up, he pushes the earth down." I can't get enough of that one.


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 18, 2007)

The signature of the poster above me.


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 18, 2007)

- Anything racist, hatemongering, spiteful, intolerant, or just hateful in general. 

Jerks being jerks and humans being humans to sum it up. -_-


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 18, 2007)

Some elitist prick banned me from their livejournal some time ago, so I recently asked them when they plan on letting me post again. The conversation was basically as follows:
Me: If you're done discussing philosophy, then so am I. On that note, I'm curious as to when I'll be allowed to post in your journal again.
Elitist Prick: And if I'm not done making the casual remark about philosophy?
Me: As long as there's something else to discuss, I can ignore it.
EP: But you can't ignore it if there's nothing else to discuss? You feel uncontrollably compelled to open a neverending spiralling argument tree?
Me: You mean like you just did just now?  In my original e-mail I meant that if you weren't open to discussing philosophy then I won't bother.
EP: I was trying to get to the root of what you meant. But with that little smart-ass childlike retort, I think you'll stay unable to leave comments.
Me: Believe it or not, there was no root to get to. What you saw was what you got.

No response after that.

It's hilariously dumb because he did several things wrong in this conversation:
1) He proved he can't spell. ("spiralling" should just be "spiraling") It also should've stated "I think you'll *remain* unable to leave comments."
2) He proved that he was intensely paranoid that I might *gasp* disagree with him again! D:
3) He proved himself a hypocrite by calling my response child-like when his response to my disagreement with his opinion was the internet equivalent of plugging his ears and chanting "I CAN'T HEAR YOU LALALALALA!"
4) First he asked me about casual remarks about philosophy, then he asked "What if there's nothing else to discuss?" Well, dumb-ass, then the point of your journal is to DISCUSS philosophy, isn't it?


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 18, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You have destroyed my morality sensor, I am now releasing a deadly neurotoxin. I would suggest laying down in front of a rocket, as this will be a lot less painful."
FUCK YOU IMMA DESTROY THE REST OF YOU! ;.;
"Now who will bake the cake? You? It does not matter. There was going to be a party, and I invited all your friends. Like companion cube. But you murdered him."
YES I DID BECAUSE THE ONLY WAY YOU'D OPEN THE DOOR IS IF I INCINERATED IT YOU DUMB COMPUTER!


----------



## Eevee (Oct 18, 2007)

Wtf you completely wrecked the first part of the quote, and that was the best


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 18, 2007)

you just like picking on people, as seen throughout most of this thread. If people find it funny and/or stupid, don't contradict them for it. And your first part of the quote happened to remind me of portal, in which I only completed it to kill that goddamn annoying voice over.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, I love being a pedantic dick, sure.  I also love it when people do it to me, because I learn from it.

And I said "deadly neurotoxin" exactly because of Portal, because what she says (and, appropriately, the way she says it) is funny:



> Good news. I figured out what that thing you just incinerated did.  It was a morality core they installed after I flooded the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin to make me stop flooding the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin.



(ooo that thing has numbers on it)


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 18, 2007)

so boohoo I wasn't allowed to say it because I RUINED it?
You are a pedantic dick. Seriously. Let people say their own stupid stuff. I thought you would laugh with me, not try to point out something wrong with me. God, you're the one who ruined the thread.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 18, 2007)

guys I need help I can't figure out how to post!!!


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 18, 2007)

I desperately want to play Portal now =) 

Hm, the stupdest thing? Sadly, it was in a Religion argument. 
Me = A
Her = B 
in essence:
B:The Bible is the source of ultimate truth because it came from God. 
A:But it was written down by humans, right? 
B: Yes.
A: And it says in the Bible that the Devil will have time until the apocalypse to influence humans at his will, and God would not interfere, correct? 
B: Yes. 
A: So he could have influenced either the people who wrote the Bible, or translated it, or copied it once the original was getting too old, or the people who put the whole thing together in Nicea, for all it matters, to alter it's content? 
B: No. 
A: Why? 
B: Because the Bible comes from God and is the source of ultimate truth. 
A:..... okay. 

I'm willing to listen to good pro-deity arguments, but this was definitely NOT a good one.

~Sylv


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

Anything from teletubbys


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

I was watching one of those scare em strait type videos on underage drinking. This one kid, 15, was smashed and riding an ATV. Well, he ends up doing a face plant into a tree and pretty much disintegrating his one leg. When he gets out of his coma and starts screaming in agony in the hospital, he mother says to him " is something hurting?"


----------



## Eevee (Oct 18, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> so boohoo I wasn't allowed to say it because I RUINED it?


I didn't say you're not allowed to say it.  The way you said the first sentence omitted the entire reason it was funny in the first place.  In the context of a joke, this would indeed classify as ruining it.



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> You are a pedantic dick.


Yes.  I am.  Someone has to be.



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> God, you're the one who ruined the thread.


The _subject_ ruined this thread.


----------



## TexasCoyote (Oct 18, 2007)

If a chicken and a half can lay an egg and a half in a day in a half. How long would it take a one legged grasshopper to kick out all of the seeds of a cucumber?


okay...if that's not a 'stupidest thing ever heard' I'm not sure what is

The Coyote


----------



## Esplender (Oct 19, 2007)

This happened on IRC a few weeks ago:



> *Posts a direct link to a flash file*
> <Person1> Is it sfw?
> <Person2> NO
> <Person2>IT'S
> ...



I swear, it was the epitome of funny as it happened.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 19, 2007)

homosexuals are gay (from a pic arround these forums)

also during an expo:
guy 1.- so the event ocurred on the year 1789
guy 2.- but the slide says it was on 1889
guy 1.- yea but the copies says it was on 1850


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 19, 2007)

ooo better one firt time got trouble with the police

driving an el camino 85 then comes the patrol tells me to pull over and the officer comes by 
officer: boy you where driving ligths off 
me: sorry sir
officer: (bents over to check who else is in the car sees mom and nephew) can i see your papers
me:sure (gets papers)
officer: the car papers dont mach your name 
me:yeah this is dads car
officer: is he in the vehicle?
me:.......


have i said something i would have gone straigt to jail for putting ovious the incompetence of the officer =D
officer


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 19, 2007)

"American game produces will always be superior to Japanese or Korean developers. Asian games are horrible; there's no gameplay and they're all the same thing over and over again."

(I find it funny they said that when FPS games, sports games and 150% of EA's crap is just as systematic as anything Asian or European.)


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 19, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> "American game produces will always be superior to Japanese or Korean developers. Asian games are horrible; there's no gameplay and they're all the same thing over and over again."
> 
> (I find it funny they said that when FPS games, sports games and 150% of EA's crap is just as systematic as anything Asian or European.)



Can they say "Okami"?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 19, 2007)

James Watson, of Watson & Crick, discoverers of the structure of DNA: respected scientist or cranky old racist coot? 



> In Britain to promote a book, Watson was quoted in the Sunday Times as saying he is "inherently gloomy about the prospect of Africa," because "all our social policies are based on the fact that their intelligence is the same as ours - whereas all the testing says not really."
> In case you think he just blurted that out but didn't really mean it, here's what he says in his book: "There is no firm reason to anticipate that the intellectual capacities of peoples geographically separated in their evolution should prove to have evolved identically. Our wanting to reserve equal powers of reason as some universal heritage of humanity will not be enough to make it so."



There are so many things scientifically wrong with this, I don't know where to begin . . . except to say it's probably time to send grandpa to a home and stop letting him publish books.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 20, 2007)

I honestly can't remember something completely retarded, but give me a day, and I'll find something. XD


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 20, 2007)

I work at the Student Business Office at school.  It's where you pay your tuition and crap.  Two most stupid things anyone has ever said to me there:

"Can I pay my fees?"
"Do you sell cigarettes?"


Other random stupidities:

"War has never solved anything."

WTC was taken down by controlled demolitions.

Bush is Hitler.

Bush is a moron, and in the same breath discuss how Bush is somehow taking over the world through a complicated(and secret) master plan.

DnD will make you crazy.

Video games kill people.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 20, 2007)

I've done tech support for cable internet connections and Web TV.  The stories are amazing and ammusing, like the NASA employee that insisted on trying to pronounce PCMCIA through the entire call.

The last call I took for Web TV went along the lines of:
Me: Thanks for calling Web TV, this is [me], how can I help you?
Guy: Yeah, it aint workin'
Me: Is it plugged in? (this was the scripted question we had to ask first on every call)
Guy: Plugged inta' whut?
Me: The wall...?
Guy: Jus sec. *muffled shuffling noises and a loud THUNK* I got it in there but it still aint doin' nuthin.

He had plugged the cord into the *wall*, not the electrical socket that I had assumed was implied.  I told him to put it back in the box and get his money back, then I put my headset on the desk, went home and started looking for a new job.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> I've done tech support for cable internet connections and Web TV.  The stories are amazing and ammusing, like the NASA employee that insisted on trying to pronounce PCMCIA through the entire call.
> 
> The last call I took for Web TV went along the lines of:
> Me: Thanks for calling Web TV, this is [me], how can I help you?
> ...



That shit is way too retarded to make up. 
:lol:


----------



## Leasara (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, third shift tech support is nice because it can take hours between calls, but it sucks because 90% of the calls you do take are from people who are so drunk or high that it wouldn't do them much good to be able to get online anyway.  Another 5% shouldn't be allowed to use the phone, or the computer, or anything sharp.

Had a guy that called in every month convinced that the cable modem was recording him while he did his laundry in the nude, then broadcast the video over the cable TV.

Another call where a woman couldn't get her email.  She had talked to three techs already and no one could fix her problem.  All the settings were right in Outlook Express, so I had her describe her screen to me.  The OE window had been resized so that all you could see was the Title Bar and Toolbars.  I walked her through manually resizing the window, then showed her the Maximize button between the dash and the X.

Then there was the lady that couldn't get online and her TV was out, and neither had worked since she put everything back after having her carpets cleaned.  The modem wouldn't connect to our system, so I had her check the coaxial cable and she said it was fine.  The cable was tight on the back of her modem and on the back of her TV.  One cable.  Connecting the TV directly to the Modem...


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 20, 2007)

Being an internet tech support rep myself, I get my fair share of stupid customers:

Eg: Thanks for calling [place] my name is [me] and I can help.
Customer: I can't get onto my computer, the screen is blank.
Me:  Is the computer on?
Customer: no.
Me: ......

Eg #2: (Amid call)  Customer:  So do you want me to close this out?
Me: No, I want you to click on [this]
Customer: -closes out IE browser-
Me: .....

Eg #3: Me: I want you to click on the Start menu button.
Customer: I don't see no start button.
Me: You sure?  You don't see it on the bottom left hand corner of your screen?
Customer: It not there, but I clicked on the little green button where you claim it is...maybe I should talk to someone *smarter*, maybe they will be able to help.
Me: -bites lip- (after customer hangs up) *($*#&$(@*&#(*&&$(^!!!!


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

I herd that some one tryed to service there computer (clean it) took the motherboard out and washed it in the bath with washing up liquid a sponge and hot water.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 20, 2007)

Amundoryn said:
			
		

> Customer: It not there, but I clicked on the little green button where you claim it is...maybe I should talk to someone *smarter*, maybe they will be able to help.



I used to get that one all the time, or the guys that refuse to believe a woman is working the tech desk. I even had two women refuse to work with me since 'girls are dumb about technology.'  Those are the only calls that really bugged me.

Be careful what you say on the call floor, I had one friend that missed his mute button and wound up calling the customer a name while their mic was live, and another time my customer heard a tech near me call his customer a C***.  Neither of them held their jobs much longer.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2007)

If it wasn't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 20, 2007)

people who rag on spelling or grammar over the internet

it just makes me lol


----------



## webkilla (Oct 20, 2007)

people who rag on math over the internet....

lol


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 20, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> Amundoryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It takes me all my willpower not to call the customers names sometimes.  

I just sit there and listen to them whine and complain about their subpar service when this is the first time they've had problems in years.

That and I have to deal with the occasional elderly man/woman who  has substantial hearing loss, and spend half the conversation saying one word, over and over.  "What?"

I also get to listen to people who demand help with their *COMPUTER*, not their internet, either they forgot their login password, or it takes 10 minutes for the computer to boot up.

I work for INTERNET tech support, I'm not trained in computer processes and troubleshooting, and when I tell them thusly, they yell in the phone for a good 5-10 minutes about why we suck.

I find all that stupid things I've heard over the course of my working here.

[/rant]


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> people who rag on spelling or grammar over the internet





			
				webkilla said:
			
		

> people who rag on math over the internet....


People who think "internet" is secret code for "please be an idiot"?


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 20, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Whirlaxis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People who think "internet" is secret code for "please be an ass"?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> people who rag on math over the internet....
> 
> lol



vote 1 move on


----------



## webkilla (Oct 20, 2007)

hehe - sick burn


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> People who think "internet" is secret code for "please be an ass"?


I'm only an ass when I think it's useful.  I hope I've never implied that it's required.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 20, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please explain why that comment was useful

and sorry to disappoint, but you aren't the first person to critique grammar over the internet

man, you sure do take a lot of things personally


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't imagine why I would take the math comment personally  8)

But it is valid question: why is the Internet automatically exempt from factual accuracy and at least _attempts_ at readable writing?


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 20, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> But it is valid question: why is the Internet automatically exempt from factual accuracy and at least _attempts_ at readable writing?



l13k d00d, 7h15 15 7|2|_|7|-| |_0|_!!1111oneoneelevenSwissAlps


*Translation: Agreed.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 21, 2007)

WAIT HANG ON BACK THIS THREAD UP.



			
				Lobar said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college.


You, sir, win the thread.


----------



## fullbloodlion (Oct 21, 2007)

Old Lady That Lives in my House: I couldn't get the paper towel on the paper towel stick thing...

Mom: Because you are sticking it on the wrong part, that is the part that rips the paper towel when you pull it.

OLTLIMH: Oh...

Mom (while beating the roll of paper towels over the paper towel holder): It doesn't go there, stupid, that is like trying to stick a penis into a turtle!


...Yeahhhhh... My mother is the queen of horrid comparisons.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 21, 2007)

I hate when people tell me "Well that's just your opinion." after I disagree with them. ...Of course it's my opinion, I said it didn't I?

And I also hate when people say "It's not your fault..." When I tell them I'm sorry because their grandma died or something. Um ya, I kind of already know that I was not physically, mentally, figuratively or otherwise any way involved in the death of your grandma, but I'm still sorry about it. JEEZ JUST ACCEPT IT AND STFU.


----------



## wolfling (Oct 21, 2007)

When I lived in Home stay (cuz of school), the host's daughter said this
"why dont they attach a giant parachute on an airplane? so when they crash they can open the chute"


----------



## Thorne (Oct 21, 2007)

Warlocks take skill to play.

WoW reference, nyeh nyeh.

Edit:


> "why dont they attach a giant parachute on an airplane? so when they crash they can open the chute"



Hey! Whats wrong with that!? It could work!

[size=xx-small]maybe...[/size]


----------



## sedric (Oct 21, 2007)

Rixxster said:
			
		

> I herd that some one tryed to service there computer (clean it) took the motherboard out and washed it in the bath with washing up liquid a sponge and hot water.


I've heard this, but suspect it might be an urban legend along with the guy who supposedly got the cops to come to his house by claiming he'd shot the two burglars in his garage. Anyway, the version of the computer story I heard came from an old PC magazine's letters page. It went that they were at a party, drunkenly playing _Doom II_ (this was a long time ago) when the machine froze up. Being drunk, they decided they'd open the case to look inside it, at which point a passing partygoer also looked inside and proceeded to vomit over the motherboard. So naturally they gave it a rinsedown in the bathtub. The letter-writer was asking how come now his PC just made a threatening humming noise when he turned it on


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 21, 2007)

After seeing the latest water/sewage bill and thinking she was paying too much for sewage, my mother-in-law once asked her son where the meter was on the toilet so she could keep track. She was serious!


----------



## Azure (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, the thingamajigger is broken on the whatchamahoosie.  I cant help you if you don't know the name of whats broken, and this applies to all situations that these words are used in.  Accuracy Plz.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 23, 2007)

"You can't fix that with duct tape."

"In the freezer? It'll be frozen!" - someone after being told to put ICE CREAM in a FREEZER :B

"Will all these pictures fit on a floppy disk if I put them in a folder?"



And anyone who has such poor luck that they work in tech support, you have my pity...


----------



## TexasCoyote (Oct 23, 2007)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Hey, the thingamajigger is broken on the whatchamahoosie.  I cant help you if you don't know the name of whats broken, and this applies to all situations that these words are used in.  Accuracy Plz.



OH come on...that's easy. You just take the whatchamagigger and clamp it with the idget and screw it on with the widget.

The Coyote


----------



## Azure (Oct 23, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  You and my father.  I actually heard a new gem tonight at work.  We have a brand new menu that just rolled out, and we have these new crab cakes.  A lady was at one of my tables, and i had just finished telling them about the crab cakes, and she says,  "So, is there like crab in these cakes".  Really makes me wonder if people ever listen to me when I'm talking to them.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 24, 2007)

"Can you turn this Powerpoint into a DVD by 2pm?"
...


Wait what?


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 12, 2007)

I absoloutly MUST add this!
About a week ago I was talking to one of my teachers. She was commenting on that I pronounce the letter Z as "zee" not zed". She was like "Oh Gavin thats _so_ American!" And I was like "Yeah, whats wrong with that? America is pretty damm cool." And she went on to say "America is a facist, racist superpower! Who are destroying the world with their nazi-esque global ecenomic ways!" I then commented "Yeah but America could _easily_ have Britain in a war, so..." And she went MENTAL ranting "OHHHH! You did not just say that! Well look here mister! I have qualifications! I have studied in colledge for two years! I am an adult! You are not! Oh yeah! Oh yeah!" ect.
I then turned around to see the whole class trying their hardest not to blurt out laughing. By the time she had calmed down I had to stay behind after class to talk to her. :lol:


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 12, 2007)

And I quote, from an 11th grader whom was part of a Warhammer club at my old highschool years ago:

"My Space Marines _love_ the Emperor."

/sigh


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2007)

for mwa
squirrels are just rats w/furry tails
squirrels are retarded
squirrels are annoying
i'd get out my bb gun and kill that squirrel
my dog loves to eat squirrels
i shot a squirrel in the butt and its guts came out of it's mouth
-most of these things put me in a dark corner for the rest of the day. I really don't like people saying these things. Ughh..


----------



## Hornwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

After seeing Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix

Me: I'm glad they included the centaurs cuz they're in the book!
My friend: Yeah that bit was good!
[about 3 mins later]
My friend: What's a centaur?


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 12, 2007)

Girl in my old school:

"Who do you think is in charge of the computer with the internet on it?"


I died a little bit inside.


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

aight here's some
George Bush" there's two reasons i vetoed schip nuber one poor kids...
wtf dude
this is something my friend lindsey told me
my friend *lindsey* was tellingher other friend that the taco bell chihuhua is a male dog.
 her friend answer but he talks like a boy.

and heres a bit of dumb racism from former texas naiebors please bear in mind that i'm mexican/cherokee indian
they are an elderly couple my mom and me was visiting watching a westen where in native american guy falls in freezing cold water on tv
she say OMG
 and her husbund explans it's okay cause he's an indian they withstand anything .

stupid!


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 13, 2007)

Only a tiny minority of all furries like the sexual aspect of it!


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 13, 2008)

"They really breed gay people in art college!"


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

My ex girlfriend thouht the Pentagon was square. I'm dead serious.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

Anything posted by Get-Dancing.

OH SHI-

Anything posted by Wolf-Bone.

_OH SHI-_

The furry fandom.

*OH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

"My art is better than your art! I am the best artist ever!!!"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

People necroing this thread...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

I remember hearing this one woman being interviewed in the news say this:

"We don't want this place to become big, with all the crime and other problems...
We want people to come here so they can help expand our town, so it can grow."

My first instinct was to faceplam upon hearing that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 13, 2008)

some guy writing for a magazine said:
			
		

> respected scientist or cranky old racist coot?


This is kinda stupid. It's entirely possible to be both. _Discovering_ DNA doesn't necessarily mean you _know everything_ about it or are somehow emotionally detached enough not to blind yourself to the overwhelming scientific evidence that pretty much any race-based idea is bullshit.

But worse than that was a tidbit from an "educational" site aimed at school-aged kids breaking down all the bullshit ideas of race which despite _all of that_ said "even though race is a social construct, it's important we preserve racial classifications for the sake of fighting racism." Really, it'd be like saying "we have to _destroy_ anti-racism to _save_ the anti-racist cause."



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Anything posted by Wolf-Bone.



I love how you can be bothered to participate in threads this old but not to simply use the search feature to find _examples_.



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Dumbass Brits calling America racist



Because it's not like America weren't taught by some of the best.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2008)

some guy I knew at school said:
			
		

> Who invented the horse?


 
:facepalm:


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 13, 2008)

the horse was invented by the sea god Poseidon... duh


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

i heard a fight about jelly once =3 it was really stupid


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

Some people at school say these things:

"I stole it 'cause I like the color."

"I'm for Obama 'cause I think he's sexxy!"

"Aren't all gay guys trannies?"

I still laugh at those. lol


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Some people at school say these things:
> 
> "I stole it 'cause I like the color."
> 
> ...


I've got answers for all three of these.

Welcome to the criminal mind.

At least they don't vote against him because he's muslim. Which he's not.

Yes.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 13, 2008)

"If it weren't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college"


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

any 4chan meme. seriously. there that bad


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> "If it weren't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college"


Wait... What?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't remember, but I guarantee you that I heard them from Xbox LIVE.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 14, 2008)

"Can I fit all the pictures from last year on a floppy disk if I put it in a folder?" *EPIC FACEPALM*


----------



## pheonix (Jul 14, 2008)

I told a girl wearing jeans jokingly you dropped your pocket her reply I don't have any pockets. Clearly she did adding to the blond stereotype. dumbest comment ever.


----------



## FurTheWin (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't really remember anything really stupid, except a question I heard at high school a few times.

We're Norwegian, and we where about to write an English essay. Then somehow, one person always managed to ask the incredibly stupid question: "Can we write in Norwegian?"

How can you miss the point of an English exercise so blatantly?


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 14, 2008)

When I was in 9th grade some of the girls in my class made some stupid remarks.

"Kansas isn't a state is it?" 
The whole class points at the big map of the United States on the wall. Right smack in the middle was a bright yellow state called "Kansas". She didn't speak for the rest of the class period.

"Zebras are real?" 
Not sure what happened after that, I heard it from everyone else.

"Isn't Paris in London?" 
*FACEPALM x 9000*

What's sad is that these girls have only gotten a teeny bit smarter after 4 and a half years.


----------



## SeanxCross (Jul 14, 2008)

lol... this thread is epic.

"What happens when you bury an apple in the ground? (She was playing Animal Crossing at the time but it's still funny)."

"In a city named Germany, in a Country called Berlin..."


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 14, 2008)

I work in technical support.

Customer: "I make three hundred grand every year! I work for that money! Don't you think I should have the best cable service a man can get?"

Me: "Well sir, I have nothing to say in regards to your salary, but currently you are signed up for $35.95 per month worth of cable service. Just like everyone else."


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 14, 2008)

Monarq said:


> Wait... What?


http://youtube.com/watch?v=o1Z-MwOaWAc

I'll retype that
*"If it weren't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college"
*
this imo is the second stupidest thing that I've heard in. This is the stupidest:
*"The Sharingan can cure cancer!"*


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 14, 2008)

A release date for Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 14, 2008)

my teacher used to write dumb quotes on the board every morning for fun
here is one from britanny spears....who lives in the usa

"i love traveling to all kinds of overseas places, like canada"

XD


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 14, 2008)

" Religion and politics will never mix "

âŒ_âŒ;;; Right....


----------



## gust (Jul 14, 2008)

"What language do they speak in England?"


----------



## Arc (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a hilarious quote:
"Vayo'mer 'Elohiym yehiy 'or vayehiy 'or"

It's from the bible, indeed a book full of fun.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jul 14, 2008)

Heard at walmart

I am returning a movie i thought i wanted back to the rack while I do that these two guys come over and right in front of a child one says this to the other
"Your not gay till penetration" he then proceed to kiss the other guy but the best part wast the child ask his mom what does gay mean?

I quickly walked away and held in my laughter for a few ailes before i had to let it go.


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 14, 2008)

a friend of mine said, "The fish was gasping for air"

also the same friend said, "I just got done raiding on WoW for 8 hrs, I'm exhausted"


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 14, 2008)

In school, we had a day for people to join clubs/whatever and we had a GSA (Gay straight alliance) and such, and man some of the questions I got..

"So, do gay guys.. When.. they do it.. Do they like, like.. Stick their. You know, their penis? Into the other guy's penis?"

"Are you gay? I thought all gay guys looked pretty, you look like an actual man though.. So.."

"Can you get AIDS from a gay guy by hugging him?"

This parent of some student came up, /stared/ at our table for awhile, stormed over and demanded we took down our 'offensive' sign because it say 'Gay straight alliance' claiming that she didn't want straight people to get mixed up as gays.

"Does being a girl and kissing a group of other girls to impress a few guys make you a lesbian?"
Me: "Not necessarily, but it makes you look like a total whore."


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 14, 2008)

"Responsible government"


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

My mother and I work at a nail salon... We specialize in nails...

Lady: *walks in (2 minutes before our appointment walks in)*
Me: *cheery smile* Hello! How may I help you?
Lady: *stoic expression* I'd like to get my nails done.
Me: Then you came to the right place. What would you like?
Lady: I just want my nails done.
Mom: Yes, we know. But would you like a manicure, a set of nails, or just have them poli-
Lady: Not a manicure. I just want my nails done. *angry*
*appointment walks in, picks out a color and waits patiently*
Mom: Okay, please have a seat right here. *points to a table*
Lady: Do you know how long this will take?
Mom: Since we also have an appointment waiting for us, it would take roughly an hour.
Lady: What?! Shouldn't take that long! Come on, I'll make you work faster. I gotta be out of here in 25 minutes.
Me: I'm sorry ma'am. But even if we didn't have anyone else waiting, a new set of nails takes about 40 minutes up to an hour.
Lady: Bullshit! I'll make her work faster.
Mom: I'm sorry, I won't be able to work any faster with the way you are speaking to us. *points to the door* Please leave and find a more suitable place.
Lady: *storms out*
Appointment: 0.0;; Uh, what the hell was that!? *points to the lady*


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 14, 2008)

Once I was just sitting around after school, with my headphones around my neck (keep in mind these fuckers get pretty loud), and there was a group of freshmen nearby. I had 'Der Meister' by Rammstein playing, and one of them came over and said that it sounded cool, and he asked what band it was by. I told him that it was by a German group, and the dipshit immediately cuts me off and starts going on about 'Fuckin Nazis', and then, as if to test my intelligence further, says something about Russians.

Now, I dunno what the fuck he was thinking, but somehow, he not only thought I said Russians instead of Germans, but also thought that Russia was at one point Nazi-controlled. I correct him, but then he says the dumbest thing I've ever heard; "Nazis, Communists, Germans, Russians, all the same thing."

God I hate people.


----------



## Monak (Jul 14, 2008)

Back when I was about 12 my parents got a new microwave and my sister who is almost 3 years older then me stated "why would anyone wait a minute when they could just use the quick minute button cause it makes a minute go *faster*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 14, 2008)

OK then... if you're so smart tell me where Germany is? 
Little brother: It's in russia you idiot...
Me: *Facepalms.*

Me:  You couldn't make it in the military!  You can't even follow simple directions from me!  
Kyle: I'll join the air force.  It isn't part of the military.
Me:  D=


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 14, 2008)

my mom has this theory that the human race is all aliens and that white people came from a planet with an environment like eurpoe and people in africa came from a planet similar to africa's so on and so forth.....W....T....F! if i hear her tell that theory again i am going to kick her >_< seriouisly i just cringe and hold my breath whenever she mentions it


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jul 14, 2008)

The kind of crap they talk around here is another one...>>


----------



## souriceau (Jul 14, 2008)

a couple years back my friend asked me if men can get pregnant. i told her it was pretty damn unlikely since a man lacks the 'internal anatomy' needed to nourish and keep a baby alive during the gestation period.

  i kid you not, she answers me: "oh, yeah. so i guess the baby would come out dead, huh?"

  i could've broken my nose with that facepalm.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 14, 2008)

souriceau said:


> a couple years back my friend asked me if men can get pregnant. i told her it was pretty damn unlikely since a man lacks the 'internal anatomy' needed to nourish and keep a baby alive during the gestation period.
> 
> i kid you not, she answers me: "oh, yeah. so i guess the baby would come out dead, huh?"
> 
> i could've broken my nose with that facepalm.


My response would have been, "You. Me. Bedroom. Now. If you dont' get it when I explain it, maybe a visual will help."


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 14, 2008)

Some sig. on DevART.


"One time, I was 9 years old."


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 14, 2008)

DarkMettaur said:


> "Does being a girl and kissing a group of other girls to impress a few guys make you a lesbian?"
> Me: "Not necessarily, but it makes you look like a total whore."



ROTFL :grin:


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 14, 2008)

I worked in the music departmet of Best Buy for a while.  Standing in the middle of the rock section, surrounded by albums, a man comes up to me and says this:

"Excuse me miss, where are your CDs?"

No lie.


----------



## souriceau (Jul 14, 2008)

Monarq said:


> My response would have been, "You. Me. Bedroom. Now. If you dont' get it when I explain it, maybe a visual will help."



hahaha, well since i'm a girl it wouldn't have explained much of anything, however it could have ended the situation on a much better note.
;D


----------



## Snickers (Jul 15, 2008)

When a person confronted me on being a furry, he then asked me "Do you feel guilty? You know, watching animal on animal action and thinking about fucking your dog?" 
"Im like WTF? Get the fuck away from me you idiot, come back when you know what a furry really is"
Only to later come to terms with him apologizing and saying to me he was thinking anthropomorphism was animal on animal action.
Some people can be so stupid...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 15, 2008)

In Halo 3.  "What button do you press to shoot?"  0_0

He was on my team.


----------

